# Coleman cat heaters?



## Longstreet1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Can you use one at night in a tent?  I was thinking if useing mine and just getting a carbon monoxide alarm just in case.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Dec 18, 2009)

i have used mine never had a problem


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 18, 2009)

Been using them in tents and campers for years....Just leave a
couple tent flaps slightly open for fresh air to come in....


----------



## boonhogganbeck (Dec 22, 2009)

Good to know!  I'm considering getting one for a January camping trip.


----------



## boonhogganbeck (Dec 22, 2009)

Also considering the Little Buddy.  I guess ya'll are all saying it's safe to use in a tent when sleeping as long as there some ventilation?  I like that the little buddy has a low oxygen shut off.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Dec 25, 2009)

I know of 3 events where heaters in tents have been deadly.  One happened just a few years ago here, a whole family including the dog, parents and 3 children.  I would suggest cutting the heater off when you lay down and just get a good sleeping bag.


----------



## Grub Master (Dec 25, 2009)

There was a boy camping with the boy scouts awhile back that the tent caught on fire from a candle.  The melting tent burned him and is dad pretty badly.  I would be careful with any type of flame in a tent especially while sleeping.  Relying on a sensor that might work is not worth a little warmth.  Get a good sleeping bag and enjoy the fresh air.


----------

